# Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura



## Fabi-21

Im Juli ist es endlich soweit, 2 Wochen Urlaub auf Fuerteventura. Dort will ich mir selbst einen Wunsch erfüllen,
das Big Game angeln.
Hat von euch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht auf Fuerteventura Hochseeangeln zu probieren???
Kann jemand ein paar Links von Anbietern posten??
Hat jemand Adressen von Guten Hochseeangeln anbietern geben??

Danke schonmal...


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

So so, Dein Wunsch ist also das Big Game Fischen und deswegen
suchst Du nach Informationen zum Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura ?
Mich würde einmal interessieren, was Du unter Hochseeangeln
verstehst ?
Mal ehrlich, wenn Du dort Dein Glück versuchen willst, wirst
Du Dich doch vor Deiner Buchung ein wenig informiert haben ?   
Man bucht doch keine Reise irgendwo hin und fragt dann in einem
Forum nach, ob man dort gut angeln kann, oder ? 
Was willst Du denn fangen ?
Welche Ausrüstung möchtest Du mitnehmen, oder willst Du eine Vollcharter ?
Welches Budget hast Du zur Verfügung ? 
Hier findest Du alles was Du wissen willst:http://www.google.de/ :m

Ach ja, schreib uns doch einen schönen Bericht, wenn Du
zurück bist.#6

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Fabi-21

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

du hasst mich falsch verstanden. ich mach auf fuerteventura urlaub!!!!!!!!!
und während meines urlaubs will ich mal das hochseeangelnausprobieren, am liebsten big game fischen!!!!


----------



## BallerNacken

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Sowas habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings von Lanzarote aus. Ist aber ja nun nicht so der reisen Unterschied.

Also ich habe das im Urlaub spontan entschieden. Das war so ein Angebot im Hotel, halt nicht wirklich toll. Mehrere Leute auf nem relativ kleinen Boot.

Jeder hat dort seine Rute zugeteilt bekommen und konnte sich seinen Köder aussuchen. Dann wurde geschleppt. Ich glaube 6 Leute waren wir. Also auch 6 Ruten. 

Sobald es an deiner Rute gebissen hat, wurdest du von dem team an Board vorbereitet. Also "Kampfgurt" (falls das so heißt) und ab aufn Stuhl.

Naja hinterher wurde dann für 2,5h vor der Steilküste gehalten und auf Grund mit toten Tintenfischen geangelt.

Ich habe bei dem gut 7 stündigen Ausflug 2 Thunfische gefangen. Einen von knapp 60 Pfund und einen von 30 Pfund.

Es wurden auch noch 3 Rochen? oder iwas in die Richtung gefangen, noch 4 Thunfische und 2 andere, die ich allerdings nicht weiß wie sie hießen. Is ja nu auch schon n paar Jährchen her.

Naja jedenfalls hat mich der Ausflug 65 Euro gekostet. Wie ich fand, vollkommen in Ordnung war. Die Besatzung hat auch ein gutes Englisch gesprochen.

Also im Großen und Ganzen ein lohnender Ausflug...

Links kann ich dir imo gerade nicht liefern. Aber vielleicht hilft dir der kleine Bericht ja weiter.

ansonsten echt Boardsuche oder google.de


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

@Fabi-21,

schon verstanden, Du machst also Urlaub und
willst nebenbei ein bisschen angeln. 
Dazu musst Du verstehen, dass wir hier alle
Hardcore-Angler sind und Urlaub nehmen, um
zu angeln. Ich persöhnlich brauche für einmal
Hochseeangeln, an einem bestimmten Ziel, mindestens
1 Jahr Vorbereitungszeit! Selbst dann kann es noch
passieren, dass ein Marlin mein Boot zerstört 
und ich viele Stunden im Pazifik treibe, bevor Rettung
naht.    

Du brauchst einfach nur Deine Reiseleiterin Gutrun,
oder wie die heißt, vor Ort zu fragen, wo so etwas
angeboten wird und mitzufahren. Dazu brauchst Du aber 
kein Insiderwissen aus diesem Forum hier. 
Deine vielen Ausrufezeichen sollen wohl andeuten,
dass ich frech bin ? Ja, das bin ich, darauf deutet
auch meine Verwarnung hin, aber manchmal muss das sein,
um eine konkrete Fragestellung zu erhalten. 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Applaus, Applaus, endlich mal wieder die echte Zandermaus !!


Der reimt sich sogar.


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi Marlin1,

danke für Deine hohe Dichtkunst. Da könnte Goethe 
gerade so vor Neid platzen. Mir ist kürzlich aufgefallen,
dass du ja sogar in meiner Fachliteratur aufgetaucht bist.
Respekt, da muss ich mich ja zukünftig vor den Ozeanen
dieser Welt fürchten, wie geil.
Du hast mir als Spassmacher echt gefehlt. Welcome back,
big, big Marlin.  :q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

http://www.sunnyfuerteventura.com/fuerteventura-fishing/catching-fish-on-fuerteventura.html

Das Big Game Fishing ist ziemlich touri-mäßig aber ab und zu wird ja schon etwas gefangen


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



zandermouse schrieb:


> @Fabi-21,
> 
> schon verstanden, Du machst also Urlaub und
> willst nebenbei ein bisschen angeln.
> Dazu musst Du verstehen, dass wir hier alle
> Hardcore-Angler sind und Urlaub nehmen, um
> zu angeln. Ich persöhnlich brauche für einmal
> Hochseeangeln, an einem bestimmten Ziel, mindestens
> 1 Jahr Vorbereitungszeit! Selbst dann kann es noch
> passieren, dass ein Marlin mein Boot zerstört
> und ich viele Stunden im Pazifik treibe, bevor Rettung
> naht.
> 
> zandermouse


 
Flotter Spruch für jemanden, der Ende 2007 hier im Board
selbst als BG-Noob grundsätzliche Fragen gestellt hat....

So schnell kann man BG-Profi mit langjähriger Erfahrung werden..Respekt...

@Fabi-21:

Ich schau mal nach, ob ich noch die Adressen aus meinen letzten Urlaub habe, wo werdet Ihr denn sein, Süden, Norden West Ostküste..??

Gruß


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Flotter Spruch für jemanden, der Ende 2007 hier im Board
> selbst als BG-Noob grundsätzliche Fragen gestellt hat....
> 
> So schnell kann man BG-Profi mit langjähriger Erfahrung werden..Respekt...
> Gruß


 
Hi noworkteam,

erst einmal war meine Anmeldung hier in diesem Board
nicht der Urknall meiner Angelkarriere. Der Hintergrund
der Fragen, die ich hier gestellt habe und noch stellen werde,
wird sich Dir niemals erschließen ! Ich lese parallel zu diesem
Board auch in mindestens 12 weiteren englischsprachigen 
Boards mit und poste teilweise auch dort. Da kann man
schon eine Menge lernen. 

Während meiner dilettantischen Erstversuche habe ich tatsächlich nach einem Strike Schiffbruch erlitten und bin
eine ganze Nacht lang im Pazifik getrieben. So what,
Du noch nicht ? Der Name "noworkteam" suggeriert mir
irgendwie, dass Du auch in Norwegen angeln gehst. Das 
habe ich mir erspart, weil das für mich mindestens so
aufregend ist, wie Brassenstippen. Die Fische, die Du in 
Norwegen möglicherweise gefangen hast, sind für mich herrliche Thunfischköder. Aber mehr eben nicht.:m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Ich muss hier an die Signatur eines Boardies denken, die da lautet:

"Einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn man nichts zu sagen hat...."


Sorry für den OT, aber das musste bei solchen geistigen Ergüssen einfach mal raus.....


Dem TE würde ich einfach raten, dort mal vor Ort die Boote anzusehen und evtl. mit der Crew oder den Gästen zu schnaggen und dann entscheiden, ob Du eine Ausfahrt mitmachen willst. Dies habe ich übrigens vor ein paar Jahren auch in Thailand gemacht - und habs nicht bereut


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Danke Martin Opelt,

für Deinen netten Beitrag, der nur so
vor geistigen Ergüssen strotzt. Du bist
sicher einer der klügsten Angler Deutschlands,
aber verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit und erleuchte
mich in der Frage, was ein TE ist ? 
Dort wo ich war, ist Thailand weit weg,
also was soll das ?

Du meinst also, ich hätte nicht die Fähigkeit,
ein Boot und die Schiffsbesatzung richtig einzuschätzen ?
Da Du sonst Nichts weiter zu sagen hast, solltest Du
Dich an die Signatur deines Boardies halten, den Du gerade
erwähnt hast ! :q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Hi noworkteam,
> 
> erst einmal war meine Anmeldung hier in diesem Board
> nicht der Urknall meiner Angelkarriere. Der Hintergrund
> der Fragen, die ich hier gestellt habe und noch stellen werde,
> wird sich Dir niemals erschließen !


 
Danke für die "freundliche" Begrüßung mit qualifizierter Ferneinschätzung.



zandermouse schrieb:


> Ich lese parallel zu diesem
> Board auch in mindestens 12 weiteren englischsprachigen
> Boards mit und poste teilweise auch dort. Da kann man
> schon eine Menge lernen.


 
Stell Dir vor, ich lese und poste in mindestens 12 englischen Cricket-Foren, da kann man eine Menge lernen, das mit dem Spielen versuche ich aber auch noch..



zandermouse schrieb:


> Während meiner dilettantischen Erstversuche habe ich tatsächlich nach einem Strike Schiffbruch erlitten und bin
> eine ganze Nacht lang im Pazifik getrieben. So what,
> Du noch nicht ?


 
Nach solcher Erfahrung kann ich die einjährige Vorbereitungszeit eines "Hardcore-Angler",..,da würde ich auch lesen... und 12 Monate brauchen....



zandermouse schrieb:


> Der Name "noworkteam" suggeriert mir
> irgendwie, dass Du auch in Norwegen angeln gehst.


 
Leider völlig daneben getippt...



zandermouse schrieb:


> Das
> habe ich mir erspart, weil das für mich mindestens so
> aufregend ist, wie Brassenstippen


 
Immer offen und unvoreingenommen...eine prima Einstellung



zandermouse schrieb:


> Die Fische, die Du in Norwegen möglicherweise gefangen hast, sind für mich herrliche Thunfischköder. Aber mehr eben nicht.:m


 
Ich nix Norwegen.....

Sorry Zandermouse aber Deine letzten Anworten hier, irgendwie nicht gerade souverän...

@Martin Opelt:
Du kriegst Dein Fett aber richtig ab.....|supergri

Warum OT: Geht manchmal einfach nicht anders....#c.

Gruß


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Grüßt euch miteinander,
bei Intresse von Angelurlaub Brandung oder Big Game in Fuerteventura kann ich euch gerne behilflich sein,[edit by Thomas9904: KEine Schleichwerbung!] Angelausfahrten sowie Brandungsangeln kann ich vermitteln auch bezahlbare Ausfahrten.little big game und Big game.


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Grüßt euch miteinander,
> bei Intresse von Angelurlaub Brandung oder Big Game in Fuerteventura kann ich euch gerne behilflich sein,[edit by Thomas9904: KEine Schleichwerbung!] Angelausfahrten sowie Brandungsangeln kann ich vermitteln auch bezahlbare Ausfahrten.little big game und Big game..


 
Moin,
Wo liegt denn APP und Boat ??? 

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## lsski

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Grüßt euch miteinander,
> bei Intresse von Angelurlaub Brandung oder Big Game in Fuerteventura kann ich euch gerne behilflich sein,[edit by Thomas9904: KEine Schleichwerbung!] Angelausfahrten sowie Brandungsangeln kann ich vermitteln auch bezahlbare Ausfahrten.little big game und Big game..


 

So Kinder geht das !

EIN MANN EIN WORT !

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Ahoi "Wachtmeister" Zandermaus,

hast Du schon auf Fuerte gefischt? 
Sag dann doch bitte mal was zum Thema.

Ich liebe die Insel und bin in den letzten 
zwei Jahrzehnten acht mal dort gewesen,
Corralejo und Costa Calma, El Cotillo und 
La Pared. 
Das macht mich nicht zum Experten und
wenn dieser Thread nicht so unangebracht
agressiv wäre, würd ich mir's glatt verkneifen 
einen Beitrag zu leisten...

... aber dann kommst Du, mein Lieber.

Zitat
... Du machst also Urlaub und willst nebenbei 
ein bisschen angeln. Dazu musst Du verstehen, 
dass wir hier alle Hardcore-Angler sind und Urlaub 
nehmen, um zu angeln. Ich persöhnlich brauche 
für einmal Hochseeangeln, an einem bestimmten 
Ziel, mindestens 1 Jahr Vorbereitungszeit! ...
Zitat Ende

Einspruch, Zandermaus, bitte sprich hier nicht für
andere. Zandermaus, Reisevorbereitungs-Champion 
und Wächter des Big-Game-Niveau im Anglerboard, 
weitgereister Verteidiger gegen das Vordringen von 
Neulingen in die aussterbende Zunft des Grossfischfangs...
... geh bitte in Dich und arbeite an Deinem Stil. Ich
glaube ja nicht, dass das von Dir schon alles war.
Musst ja nicht gleich Händchen halten, aber ein 
minimales Mass an Respekt kriegst Du auch hin.

a) Fabi hat hier im Thread ein unanfechtbares Recht
Meinungen und Empfehlungen anzufragen.
b) NoWorkTeam hat im Anglerboard schon viel
Konstruktives eingestellt. Er ist tech-Fischer und
kann viele Fertigkeiten auf's BG Fischen übertragen.
Du sprichst Ihn an wie einen Dussel. Muss nicht sein.
Versuch's mal mit "Entschuldigung". Tut gar nicht weh.
c) Angeln und Reisen gehört zusammen. Dafür musst 
Du die Akteure hier in der BG Abteilung nicht zu
"Hard Core" Gamern aufbretzeln. Dafür kriegst Du keine
besseren Noten.
d) Ich bin "Ausländer" hier im Board, und viele der Aktiven
sind draussen resident oder waren lange Jahre zuhause 
im Ausland. Fischen und "ein Jahr Vorbereitung" fliegt Dir
also als Boomerang um die Ohren.


@ NOWORKTEAM:
Nimm's gelassen. ZM muss sich irgendwas
Blutdrucktreibendes ins Frühstück tun, damit 
so ein Stil dabei herauskommt.

@ Fabi:
Fast kenne ich mich auf Fuerte ein wenig aus, aber 
deshalb gebe ich noch immer keinen Rat, denn BG 
Erfahrung gabs in meiner Kariere dort keine. Das heisst 
aber nicht, dass es keine speziellen Profi-Angebote gibt.

Zitat 
(kürzlich aus einem weiteren deutschsprachigen 
Big Game Board):
... das Big Game Fishing auf Marlin nach fast 
10 jähriger Durststrecke die vergangenen 2 
Jahre teilweise ( von Insel zu Insel unterschiedlich ) 
sensationell war. Die besten Fänge wurden von 
Booten erzielt die von La Palma und Fuerte bzw.
Lanzarote aus starten. Ich kann dir die ´´Bocinegro´´- 
37 Fuss Bertram mit 2+ 450 PS MAN Motoren 
( WWW.teambocinegro.com ) auf La Palma empfehlen 
auf der britische Freunde von mir im vergangenen 
Jahr 10 Marlins gefangen und releast haben...
Zitat Ende

Im britischen www.worldseafishing.com gibt 
es einen Mega-Thread zum Thema Fuerte, sogar 
unterteilt in Bootsangeln und "land based". 
Sprich die Gentlemen Anglers an. Einer hat dort 
einen Laden in Flughafennähe. Im Laden oder im
board wird Dir geholfen.

Schöne Woche zusammen.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Danke Martin Opelt,
> 
> für Deinen netten Beitrag, der nur so
> vor geistigen Ergüssen strotzt. Du bist
> sicher einer der klügsten Angler Deutschlands,
> aber verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit und erleuchte
> mich in der Frage, was ein TE ist ?
> Dort wo ich war, ist Thailand weit weg,
> also was soll das ?
> 
> Du meinst also, ich hätte nicht die Fähigkeit,
> ein Boot und die Schiffsbesatzung richtig einzuschätzen ?
> Da Du sonst Nichts weiter zu sagen hast, solltest Du
> Dich an die Signatur deines Boardies halten, den Du gerade
> erwähnt hast ! :q
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zandermouse





Armes Mäuschen....

tja, wieder viel geschrieben und nichts gesagt, geschweige denn verstanden..... aber das kennt man ja von Dir.... Ich nehm Deine Worte nicht ganz ernst... Du scheint mir ein kleiner Stänkerer zu sein, wenn ein Thread nicht ganz nach Deinen Wünschen läuft - aber wie ein Vorposter geschrieben hat, scheinst Du wirklich keine Ahung vom Fischen auf Fuerte zu haben, denn sonst könntest Du ja einmal was sinnvolles in diesm Thread posten (außer den sonst üblichen Sticheleien...) 

Achja, um Dich nicht ganz dumm sterben zu lassen... TE = Thread Ersteller


----------



## Achim_68

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

So, nach dem alle Nettigkeiten unter Berücksichtigung der höfischen Ettikette ausgetauscht wurden, wäre es okay, wenn wir uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zuwenden.

@zandermouse

wenn Du in Zukunft nichts Konstruktives zum Thema beitragen kannst, halte dich doch einfach raus oder bereichere die zwölf englischsprachigen Foren mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen, die haben bestimmt auf jemanden wie dich gewartet. Solltest du auch weiterhin am Boardleben teilnehmen wollen, rate ich dir einen anderen Ton anzuschlagen, weitere OffTopic-Provokationen deinerseits werden wir nicht durchgehen lassen. Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt?! Danke für dein Verständnis.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> Im Juli ist es endlich soweit, 2 Wochen Urlaub auf Fuerteventura. Dort will ich mir selbst einen Wunsch erfüllen,
> das Big Game angeln.
> Hat von euch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht auf Fuerteventura Hochseeangeln zu probieren???
> Kann jemand ein paar Links von Anbietern posten??
> Hat jemand Adressen von Guten Hochseeangeln anbietern geben??
> 
> Danke schonmal...


 
Hallo Fabi
Adressen hab ich leider keine für dich . Würde aber auf jeden Fall gutes Jigging - Gerät mitnehmen da auf den Kanaren super große Amperjacks und Grouper gefangen werden . 

@ Zandermouse
Dachte du bist zur Zeit auf Thun - und Marlinjagt .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fabi-21

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

ich werde in costa calma, das ist im süden von fuerteventura urlaub machen.
ich nehm sämtlich nummern, links und e-mail adressen an die mir weiter helfen.

ich bin seit klein auf angler, bis jetzt nur an seen und flüssen in deutschland. deswegen langen mir auch erstmal 1-2 touri ausfahrten. für mich zählt erstmal die erfahrung beim hochseeanglen, nicht gleich der erfolg mit einem 500 pfund fisch...

danke zandermouse, aber über hilfreiche beiträge würden mir wohl mehr helfen...


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo,

in Morro , das ist ja nicht weit weg von Euch, liegt in Hafen ein Boot, ca. 6-8 Std 70/80 Euro , erst wird geschleppt dann ein wenig Grundangeln gemacht...

Am Strand der Costa Calma ist Angeln verboten soweit ich weiss, offiziell wird auch ein Schein benötigt,..,ich hatte bisher noch keinen und auch kein Ärger bekommen. Habe dort aber auch nie geangelt..

Im Hafen von Morro tummeln sich diverse Fische...wenn Du dort irgendeinen großen schwarzen Schatten siehst, ist das entweder ein Rochen oder ähnliches... Die Fischer entsorgen die Anfälle im Hafenbecken, da kann schon was ranwachsen... Barracudas und Tintenfische schwimmen dort auch...Nachts sind dort regelmäßig Angler....Info der Hafen wird nachts für Autos geschlossen, mach es also nicht so wie ich, ich kam erst durch stetiges Nerven "ich nix verstehen und will nach hause" wieder um 4 Uhr raus...

Die Westküste die "Wilde" ist noch wesentlich besser..da muss man allerdings eine angelbare Stelle suchen...

Tip: Bei Autosoto einen Jeep mieten und ab in die Wildnis, wenn Ihr weiter Richtung Süden fahrt, nehmt irgendeinen Feldweg welcher von der Schotterliste abgeht(Ostküste),..,wenn Ebbe ist könnt Ihr dort Tintenfische mit den Händen fangen, die sitzen dann in kleinen übrig gebliebenen Becken mit allerlei anderen Fischen...(Die Familie kann dort auch planschen..)

Ich schau mal auf die Karte wo wir rumgefahren sind...eventuell mal nach Ajuy fahren, dort liegen kleine Boote von Fischern, einfach mal anfragen ob man sich "einmieten" kann...

Achtung.. Die Klippen nicht unterschätzen, da verlieren regelmäßig Touris Ihr Leben....

Ich schau die Tage mal in den Unterlagen...wegen Adressen etc..

PS. Oben beim Leuchtturm, wo sich die beiden Strömungen OST/Westküste treffen stehen, wenn´s Wetter passt auch immer Angler...Der Ort davor ist ein Unikum...Irgendwas zwischen Mexiko , Woodstock und Gesetzlosigkeit... Wir waren nachts da... das kam krass rüber...

Und fahrt mal rüber nach Cofete an die (West-Küste) :m

Köder (Tintenfisch / Krabben etc) bekommt Ihr in der Padilla in Morro...

Gruß

Noworkteam / Jan


----------



## Fabi-21

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

danke für deinen tollen bericht!!


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Angelschein kannst Du Dir in Puerto del Rosario auf der Fischereibehörde holen.
Den brauchst Du aber nur wenn Du mit privat. Booten rausfährst oder vom Ufer angeln möchtest Bei kommerziellen nicht.
Es gibt verschiedene Kategorien und auch Limits.Der Schein kosten zwischen 20-30 € und gilt 5 Jahre.
Super Preis/Leistung,oder?
Nimm mal meine Handynr. mit:01606990646 oder 0034-690942935
Auf Fuerte gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten Bootsangeln

-Big Game Ausfahrt relativ teuer über 4 6 oder 8h auf Fische über 80kg grob gesagt wie Blue Marlin,Schwertfisch,Hammerhai,Makohai,,Blauflossen Tun,gelbfl. Tun

Little Big Game relativ günstig 

-Schlepp
- drift 
- vor Anker
- vom Ufer
-Nachtangeln
Mahi-Mahi;weisser Marlin,Spearfish,Baracudas,weisse Tunas,Bernsteinmakrele,Gabeölmakrele,gelbflossen Makrele,Dentex,Hammerhaie,Bronzehaie,Blaubarsche,e.tc

Die besten Angelgeschäfte sind in der Hauptstadt alle anderen auch das vorher genannte leider touriabzocke und längst nicht die Qualität die es in den Läden der hauptstadt gibt.Da bekommt man auch besseres Material wenn man will /brauch.

[keine Schleichwerbung - das nächste Mal gibts ne Verwarnung, Thomas9904]


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Morro , das ist ja nicht weit weg von Euch, liegt in Hafen ein Boot, ca. 6-8 Std 70/80 Euro , erst wird geschleppt dann ein wenig Grundangeln gemacht...
> 
> Am Strand der Costa Calma ist Angeln verboten soweit ich weiss, offiziell wird auch ein Schein benötigt,..,ich hatte bisher noch keinen und auch kein Ärger bekommen. Habe dort aber auch nie geangelt..



Hallo Fabi-21, bin gerade mal wieder auf Fuerteventura gewesen. Zum Thema Hochseeangeln kann ich dir leider keine Tips geben. Ich selbst fische immer an der Westküste vom Ufer aus, was zwar wirklich nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, aber auch sehr ergiebig seien kann. Ab April tummeln sich dort auch die ersten größeren Brochen (Kingfish, Rochen, Makrelenarten, etc.) die du dort gut mit Kunstköder oder Fischfetzen überlisten kannst. Im flachen Uferbereich konnte ich letzte Woche mehrere kleine Kingfishe (bis 60cm) überlisten, sowie einige Bailas. Seltsamerweise hat`s nur auf Kunstköder gebissen, auf Naturköder gar nix;+. Ist halt manchmal etwas seltsam da unten. Wenn du in Costa Calma wohnst und ein Auto hast, fahr einfach mal nach La Pared an die Westküste, dauert nur 10 min. Offiziell braucht man tatsächlich einen Angelschein, der kostet z.Zt. 15.- Euro, gilt für drei Jahre und gilt für alle Kanareninseln. Angeln an der Costa Calma direkt kann man schon, allerdings nur an den wenigen Felsen (Angeln am Strand selbst ist definitiv verboten). Aber manche Einheimischen störts wenig, auch ich bin in den letzten Jahren nie kontrolliert worden.
Aber an der Ostküste (Costa Calma) ist fischmäßig eh nichts los.
Nachts vielleicht, aber das hab ich nicht getestet.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen#h.
Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo,
kannst du mal ein Bild von so einem Kingfish einstellen???
Würde mich intressieren.
Wo angelst du an der Westküste La pared??




Yoshi schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi-21, bin gerade mal wieder auf Fuerteventura gewesen. Zum Thema Hochseeangeln kann ich dir leider keine Tips geben. Ich selbst fische immer an der Westküste vom Ufer aus, was zwar wirklich nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, aber auch sehr ergiebig seien kann. Ab April tummeln sich dort auch die ersten größeren Brochen (Kingfish, Rochen, Makrelenarten, etc.) die du dort gut mit Kunstköder oder Fischfetzen überlisten kannst. Im flachen Uferbereich konnte ich letzte Woche mehrere kleine Kingfishe (bis 60cm) überlisten, sowie einige Bailas. Seltsamerweise hat`s nur auf Kunstköder gebissen, auf Naturköder gar nix;+. Ist halt manchmal etwas seltsam da unten. Wenn du in Costa Calma wohnst und ein Auto hast, fahr einfach mal nach La Pared an die Westküste, dauert nur 10 min. Offiziell braucht man tatsächlich einen Angelschein, der kostet z.Zt. 15.- Euro, gilt für drei Jahre und gilt für alle Kanareninseln. Angeln an der Costa Calma direkt kann man schon, allerdings nur an den wenigen Felsen (Angeln am Strand selbst ist definitiv verboten). Aber manche Einheimischen störts wenig, auch ich bin in den letzten Jahren nie kontrolliert worden.
> Aber an der Ostküste (Costa Calma) ist fischmäßig eh nichts los.
> Nachts vielleicht, aber das hab ich nicht getestet.
> Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen#h.
> Grüsse
> Yoshi


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Ich versuch mal, ein pic hier einzustellen.

Ha, hat geklappt.  Also das eine zeigt 2 50er "Baby" kingfishe, die aber echt lecker sind. Das andere, da stehe ich in ca. 12m Höhe auf einem Klippenvorsprung. Wie du sihst, kommen die Wellen fast bis obenhin (bei normalen Verhältnissen). Ich hab`s aber auch schon erlebt, dass sie 2-3 m über mich gekommen sind, Da muss man zwangsweise den Platz räumen, zu gefährlich. Wenn du da reinfällst hast du keine Chance, da wieder rauszukommen.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo Yoshi,

deine Kingfishe sind eindeutig Blaubarsche oder engl. Bluefish.

Die ziehen auch schon im kälteren Wasser nahe der Küste entlang.

Glückwunsch, gut gemacht, die Jungs nageln mit ihrem Gebiss 
oftmals jedes Stahlvorfach durch. :m

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo Marlin, ich hab mich da auf die Aussage des Kochs im nahegelegenen Fischlokal verlassen, dem ich die Fische gezeigt habe. Dachte, das er es eigentlich wissen müsste. Aber ich hab mich auch gewundert, die Fische, die unser lieber Cyrill auf DMAX in New York gefangen hat, sahen genau so aus und waren auch Bluefishe......

Ja, dass Gebiss ist nicht zu verachten.... Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich auf Fuerte schon wesentlich größere dran hatte, aber keinen landen konnte. Gesehen habe ich sie zwar, aber entweder Haken gebrochen, Mono (1mm !) durchgebissen, oder Schlagschnur beim Rausheben (0,80er) gerissen #d:c Aber als fairer Angler auch immer ohne Wiederhaken, so dass sie hoffentlich noch o.k. sind.
Allerdings hab ich den Eindruck, dass es mit den großen Fischen dort von Jahr zu Jahr nachlässt, zumindest vom Ufer aus.


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hat mich nämlich schon gewundert Kingfish gibts auf Fuerte nicht.
Sind aber wirklich zwei schöne Teile.
Gehe auch manchmal an der Westseite angeln aber weiter nördlich.
Hatte vor kurzem 3 schöne fette Blaubarsch(ist mit mein Lieblingsfisch vom Ufer).7kg 9kg und 13,8kg.
Auserdem schöne atlantic bonitos .
Aber ohne Stahlvorfach.
Was für Köder benutzt Du?
Hast Du schon einen Palomedon gefangen??

Ach ja nochwas vergessen,der Blaubarsch heist auf spanisch pejerey Sie nennen ihn quasi Königsfisch --deswegen wurde es irgendwie falsch übersetzt nehm ich an.


----------



## Fabi-21

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Schöne Fische ;-)

ich freu mich schon immer mehr auf meinen urlaub.
aber was macht ihr mit den fischen?? setzt ihr die zurück?? gebt ihr die im hafen oder auf dem fischmarkt ab??
sind bestimmt lecker die fische, aber einen 8-10 kg fisch werde ich nicht für mich und meine freundin anfagen zu grillen!! und ich denke vom gesetz her ist es bestimmt verboten sie mit nach deutschland einzufliegen...


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische ;-)
> 
> ich freu mich schon immer mehr auf meinen urlaub.
> aber was macht ihr mit den fischen?? setzt ihr die zurück?? gebt ihr die im hafen oder auf dem fischmarkt ab??
> sind bestimmt lecker die fische, aber einen 8-10 kg fisch werde ich nicht für mich und meine freundin anfagen zu grillen!! und ich denke vom gesetz her ist es bestimmt verboten sie mit nach deutschland einzufliegen...



Hi Fabi, also ich setzte größere Fische immer zurück. Die kleineren, die gut in die Pfanne passen, mache ich mir abends im Bungalow zurecht. Wenn ich mal viele überhabe, friere ich auch die Filets ein und nehme sie im Koffer mit nach Deutschland. Ob`s verboten ist, keine Ahnung, sind aber eh nur 2-4 kg. Auftauen tut da auch nix. Ach ja, die Drillinge beim Wobbler drücke ich auch immer an. Die Fische hauen manchmal voll rein und schlucken dabei fast den ganzen Wobbler......

@Billfish: Hast da aber auch ein paar schöne Teile. Vom Boot oder Ufer aus gefangen? Was meine Köder angeht, die ganz Großen haben immer auf Fischfetzten am Grund gebissen und das weit draußen, meist auf felsfreiem Sandgrund. Ist aber besser wie Karpfenangeln. Rute Hoch, Bremse auf und irgendwann rauscht das Teil los......


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Vom Ufer aus Boot wird momentan komplett restauriert!die großen gehen aber nur mit richtig gutem Gerät (vom Ufer).Bin seit 15 Jahren in Fuerte 200Tage im Jahr am angeln.Also genug Zeit um allesmögliche auszuprobieren.
Ich esse meine Fische fast alle mit meiner Familie und Freunden auf.An dem Blue Fin Tuna in meinem Album habe ich 3 Monate morgens -Mittags --abends gegessen---dann ins Krankenhaus-- hatte eine Eiweisvergiftung danach.Hat aber immer geschmeckt  bzw der Appetit ist mir bis heute nicht vergangen.
Oft setze ich aber Fische auch zurück-generell alles unter 3kg --Habe 2 Jungs die sollen auch mal noch den Spass haben können.Aber auch wenn der Fisch besonders gut gekämpft hat finde ich hat er die Freiheit verdient.Wenn kein Fleisch(ja Fleisch das ist es nähmlich auch nur noch viel besser) im Kühlschrank ist fällt es mir aber schwer.
Es gibt sogar ein Japaner der alle Fische aufkauft und mit dem Flugzeug nach Japan exportiert.So ne Sch...das kört verboten die Japsen machen sowieso alle Fischbestände platt.Bin schon mal 2 Stunden an so ner Longleinerleine,die aus Stahl war entlanggefahren und nach 2 Stunden war immernoch nicht das Ende zu sehen.Meiner Meinung gehört das verboten die sollen doch bei sich das Meer leerräumen.
Schweinepest--Rinderwahn--Vogelseuche--also mit frischem Fisch ist man gut bedient man hört aber auch schon manches Queksilber ,Kadmium e.t.c.;das Ende der Nahrungskette.Aber die Küstenfische leben fast alle ausschlieslich um die Insel herum müßten frei von Gift sein.
Auser Marlin u. Co ist mitlerweile weltweit standard zu releasen.Wenn Sie nicht verletzt oder gar beim Drill gestorben sind,was mir schon passiert ist.Dann zerlege ich das Teil in Stundenlanger arbeit und verteile das Fleisch an alle im Ort.Es herscht dann imer reger Andrang.Auf der Angelkarte steht drauf wie viel Du fangen darfst je nachdem welche Karte (Brandungsangeln oder Bootsangeln gibts mehrere )du nimmst.


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi Billfish, also ich weis nicht, ob ich mich da hätte zurückhalten können. Diese Langleine hätte ich grade mal mitgenommen und abgefackelt......
Sag mal, was für Köder nimmst du denn, wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst? Ich nehme mal an, Köfis, oder? 
Du hast es gut, leider komme ich nur 2x im Jahr auf die Insel. Ansonsten bin ich auch auf La Palma, da würde es dir Fischtechnisch bestimmt auch gut gefallen...:m
Aber evt. komme ich über Ostern wieder auf die Insel und könnte man ja (wenn du magst) mal was gemeinsam unternehmen. Bin immer froh, wenn ich jemanden habe, der mir was neues beibringen kann.

Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Die Leine war eine Stahldrosse mit Bojen dranan(immer in gleichem Abstand eine Boje montiert).
Das einzige was gegangen wäre alle Bojen abgeballert,dann wäre das ganze gedönse aber abgesoffen.
Köder vom Ufer--Wobler Stickbaits  Popper Zocker selbst gebaute Teile(funktionieren am Besten).
Auf Wolschbarsch die gängigen.
Anstecker am Besten Makrele -Sardine  e.t.c.
Habe mir gerade vor zwei Wochen ein neues Sytem vom Ufer ausgedacht und ausprobiert:
Mann muß zu zweit sein.
An einem Lenk- Drachen nicht zu klein ca. 2,5m 300lbs Vorfach hinten drangeknotet am Ende des Monos einen Outriggerklip befestigt.In den Klip die Angelschnur ca.30m vorm Jig eingeklipt.Dann den Drachen ca 100+++ rausgelassen und immer von Links nach rechts und umgekehrt ca. 5-10m über dem Wasser fliegend den Jig über die Oberfläche gezogen.Hat super funktioniert direkt ein Bonito gefangen .Einer muß den Drache fliegen können der andere hebt die Angel.Die Kurve immer nach oben fliegen sonst gibts Kutelmuttel und der Drchen fliegt ins Wasser.Da bekommt man ihn wegen der großen Fläche nur noch mit Glück raus.
La Palma ist natürlich auch unbestritten super von unserem Hafen fahren einige Boote zum Big Game Championat hin.
Bin ab Mitte Mai wieder unten .Nachwuchs steht an und muß mein Boot fertig machen.
Meld dich einfach wenn Du unten bist oder vorher:
Silversky@t-online.de
Ich angel zwar schon lange da aber man lernt nie aus vor allem immer wieder was neues ausprobieren---die Fische sind schlauer als man denkt.
Habe z.B. vor 2 Jahren an einem Tag 23 Atlantic Bonitos mit einem Rapalla mit spezielller Farbe gefangen.
Mit dem gleichen Köder habe ich letztes Jahr nicht ein Stich gemacht.Mir kommts vor als würden die Fische sich das einprägen.
Die gefährlichsten Angelstellen sind die Besten.




Yoshi schrieb:


> Hi Billfish, also ich weis nicht, ob ich mich da hätte zurückhalten können. Diese Langleine hätte ich grade mal mitgenommen und abgefackelt......
> Sag mal, was für Köder nimmst du denn, wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst? Ich nehme mal an, Köfis, oder?
> Du hast es gut, leider komme ich nur 2x im Jahr auf die Insel. Ansonsten bin ich auch auf La Palma, da würde es dir Fischtechnisch bestimmt auch gut gefallen...:m
> Aber evt. komme ich über Ostern wieder auf die Insel und könnte man ja (wenn du magst) mal was gemeinsam unternehmen. Bin immer froh, wenn ich jemanden habe, der mir was neues beibringen kann.
> 
> Grüsse
> Yoshi


----------



## Fabi-21

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

könnt ihr für´s brandungsangeln die angeln die man vor ort ausleihen kann empfehlen??
oder soll man lieber einen teil seiner ausrüstung mit nehmen??


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Ich wüsste kein laden der fürs Brandungsangeln Gerät verleiht.
Im Plastik  Abwasserrohr mitnehmen.
Am Flughafen haben sie schon zich Ruten zerbrochen.




Fabi-21 schrieb:


> könnt ihr für´s brandungsangeln die angeln die man vor ort ausleihen kann empfehlen??
> oder soll man lieber einen teil seiner ausrüstung mit nehmen??


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Ich wüsste kein laden der fürs Brandungsangeln Gerät verleiht.
> Im Plastik Abwasserrohr mitnehmen.
> Am Flughafen haben sie schon zich Ruten zerbrochen.


 
Stimmt die letzten beiden waren meine und das Rohr...

Gruß


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

hahahahahahoohohohoh,Kann nicht sein .Meinem cousin haben Sie vor 4 Wochen eine nagelneu Illex und eine exclusive Jiggingrute zerstört.Obwohl im Rutenrohr (normales).Das war ca. 30cm lang 90 Grad abgeknickt.Weis zwar nicht wie man das hinbekommt aber die schrotten wirklich viel .beim letzten Urlaub meines Cousins auch 1 Jiggingrute.ich nehme immer das dicke orangene Abflussrohr.erstenms kanns keiner übersehen und zweitens wenn das abgefahren wir oder bricht tuts ein richtigen Schlag und aufalen wollen die bestimmt auch nicht unnötig.

#tHast du deine Rute ersetzt bekommen?
gruß
nico
quote=noworkteam;2404478]Stimmt die letzten beiden waren meine und das Rohr...

Gruß[/quote]


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Boah ey, da hab ich die letzten 8 Jahre immer Glück gehabt!
Nehm immer nen billiges Plastik-Abwasserrohr vom Obi und mach Teletubbies-Aufkleber drauf. So denkt jeder, es ist was für die Kleinen und passt besser drauf auf (so meine Theorie). Ansonsten hab ich immer ne Not-Telerute im Koffer untergebracht, man kann ja nie wissen. Nur einmal kam mein (Angel) Rohr 2 Tage verspätet an, die Schnullis hatten es schon in Lanzarote ausgeladen. Zum Glück hatte ich da noch die Not-Telerute...


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Habe gerade Dreieich gelesen ,ist das nicht bei Darmstadt?
Gruß
Nico


Yoshi schrieb:


> Boah ey, da hab ich die letzten 8 Jahre immer Glück gehabt!
> Nehm immer nen billiges Plastik-Abwasserrohr vom Obi und mach Teletubbies-Aufkleber drauf. So denkt jeder, es ist was für die Kleinen und passt besser drauf auf (so meine Theorie). Ansonsten hab ich immer ne Not-Telerute im Koffer untergebracht, man kann ja nie wissen. Nur einmal kam mein (Angel) Rohr 2 Tage verspätet an, die Schnullis hatten es schon in Lanzarote ausgeladen. Zum Glück hatte ich da noch die Not-Telerute...


----------



## esgof

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

hallo fabi
ich bin mal in moche jable im angelladen und habe mit bekommen das der besitzer auch angelt. habe ihn dann gefragt ob der mich mal mit nimmt. kann nur sagen der typ ist sehr nett und hilfsbereit. versteht leider nur spanisch und kann nur sonntags rausfahren war aber ein super tag ist leider etwas länger her kann dir nichts genaueres sagen.bei den ganzen antworten hast du schonmal mehr vorbereitung als ich sie damals hatte     ( da kannte ich noch kein AB ) wird schon klappen.wenn du mit familie eine piraten fahrt mit machst nimm mal herings oder makrelen paternoster mit macht laune.
mfg.esgof


----------



## Yoshi

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Habe gerade Dreieich gelesen ,ist das nicht bei Darmstadt?
> Gruß
> Nico



Ja, genau das Dreieich ist es, zwischen Darmstadt und Frankfurt.


----------



## Einfachdaniel

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Oh man, ich fahre im Juni für 16 Tage nach Fuerte und bin da schon so heiß drauf! Mein letztes Angeln im Atlantik ist schon ein gutes Jahr her und daher wirds langsam echt Zeit. Ist zufällig noch jemand von euch im Juni dort, dann kann man sicher mal zusammen die großen Räuber ärgern...?


----------



## be1n

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Juni??? ach ne dann fahre ich lieber nächste Woche:vik:
Sorry aber ist mir grad so bewusst geworden und da hab ich mich mal totgefreut|rolleyes

Sag mal Billfish, die Bluefish finde ich ja auch ganz schick & meine sogar welche beim schnorcheln mal gesehen zu haben...kannst du ein paar spots nennen wo man es in der Dämmerung mal probieren kann? Dachte evtl. so an Pl. Morro vom Riff aus oder Caleta oder Mole abends bei Corralejo....

Hättest du ein paar tips? also möglichst Dämmerung & als Köder Wobbler etc, so weit bin ich schon, aber ein zwei tips vom Local wären ja schon was#h


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Grüß Dich,
Also mit der Dämmerung stimmt nicht so ganz.
Ich fange den ganzen Tag über gute Fische die größeren meist Tagsüber.
Es kommt drauf an was Du fangen willst.
Man kann vom Ufer grob überschlagen folgendes ergattern:
Atlantic Bonito
Bonito
Yellow fin Tuna(kleine)
Baracuda(BICUDA)
Jurel (Gelbfl.Makrele)
Amberjack(Bernsteinmakrele)
Lubina(Wolfsbarsch)
Mero (zackenbarsch)
Palomedon(Gabelmakrele)
Palometta
Hornhechte(fette Teile)
pejerei (Blaubarsch)
alle möglichen Haiarten(haups. Blauhai,Engelhai,Mako,Hammerhai,Bronzehai)
versch. Rochen(Stachelrochen ,Adlerrochen,Zitterrochen,e.t.c.)
versch.Muränen
Gajo
peto (Wahoo)

haie ,Muränen,Rochen und ähnliches vermeide ich möglichst an den Haken zu bekommen .Ich habe mich auf die Fische die bestes Fleisch haben speziallisiert.

Wer Angelt muß den Fisch auch  essen ist meine Meinung.Habe jetzt schon einige kennen gelernt die angeln aber kein Fisch essen,das passt finde ich nicht zusammen.




also es ist quasi Little Big Game  aber vom Ufer.
........................................
hatte sogar vom Ufer schon 10m neben mir einen kleinen Schwertfisch aus dem Wasser springen beim jagen gesehen.

Also jeder Fisch hat seine spezielle Fangmethode.Wobbler mäßig kann ich dir einen Tip geben den alt bewehrten rot/weisen geht eigentlich immer du  brauchst nur die entsprechende Ausdauer und mußt deinen Köder natürlich auch führen können.


Die Fische kann man eigentlich überall um die Insel herum fangen,wobei natürlich jeder seine Spezial Stellen hat.


Bis dahin





be1n schrieb:


> Juni??? ach ne dann fahre ich lieber nächste Woche:vik:
> Sorry aber ist mir grad so bewusst geworden und da hab ich mich mal totgefreut|rolleyes
> 
> Sag mal Billfish, die Bluefish finde ich ja auch ganz schick & meine sogar welche beim schnorcheln mal gesehen zu haben...kannst du ein paar spots nennen wo man es in der Dämmerung mal probieren kann? Dachte evtl. so an Pl. Morro vom Riff aus oder Caleta oder Mole abends bei Corralejo....
> 
> Hättest du ein paar tips? also möglichst Dämmerung & als Köder Wobbler etc, so weit bin ich schon, aber ein zwei tips vom Local wären ja schon was#h


----------



## Ichu

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo Billfish,

ich angele auch gerne auf Fuerte. Bisher immer in der Gegend um Jandia. 

Kannst Du mir bitte Orte nennen, die sich für das von Dir beschriebene Little Big Game vom Ufer aus eignen?

Vielen Dank!

Ichu


----------



## fabian33

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Grüßt euch miteinander,
> bei Intresse von Angelurlaub Brandung oder Big Game in Fuerteventura kann ich euch gerne behilflich sein,[edit by Thomas9904: KEine Schleichwerbung!] Angelausfahrten sowie Brandungsangeln kann ich vermitteln auch bezahlbare Ausfahrten.little big game und Big game.


ist das noch aktuell bei dir? wra ja 200,,,,
grusss
lpm


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

ja immernoch aktuell

gruß





fabian33 schrieb:


> ist das noch aktuell bei dir? wra ja 200,,,,
> grusss
> lpm


----------



## Gunnar 80

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Grüßt euch miteinander,
> bei Intresse von Angelurlaub Brandung oder Big Game in Fuerteventura kann ich euch gerne behilflich sein,[edit by Thomas9904: KEine Schleichwerbung!] Angelausfahrten sowie Brandungsangeln kann ich vermitteln auch bezahlbare Ausfahrten.little big game und Big game.


Hi Billfish!! Coole Sache mit dem Lenkdrachen#6! Bin rein zufällig auf eure community gestossen.Hab sehr kurzfristig Fuerteventura gebucht (30.08.-06.09.Costa Calma) und hätte eig. 2Tage schweres Brandungsangeln auf Hai u Rochen geplant-September soll aber doch die perfekte Zeit für Marlin sein..wäre sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir eine bezahlbare Ausfahrt, die sich bezahlt macht, kurzfristig vermitteln könntest(wenn WIRKLICH Marlin da ist!!).Die umständliche Sache mit dem örtlichen Angelschein liegt mir auch schwer im Magen.Nen halben Tag Urlaub in div. Ämtern verplempern, wird meiner Lieben nicht sehr schmecken..hoffe,Du kannst mir behilflich sein,meine zwei Angeltage sinnvoll zu gestalten|rolleyes tight lines


----------



## vision81

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi Gunnar !

bin auch an der Costa Calma, allerdings erst ab dem 4.9.
Schade das de dann wieder weg bist.

Wenn de willst kann ich dir ma per PN die Handynummer vom Billfish (nico) geben, der hat bestimmt ein paar Super Tipps für dich.

Ansonsten nach Morro Jable in den Hafen fahren und mit der Blue Nose fahren, gutes Schiff mit sehr netter Besatzung die auch deutsch spricht.


MfG
Flo


----------



## Goldschweif

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi Hast du eine Internetadresse von den Angelboot in Mor#hro jable


----------



## vision81

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi Goldschweif !

Also ne Website haben die nicht !
Aber wenn de willst kann ich dir ma ne Tel. Nummer von der Regina geben, die is deutsche und immer mit dabei auf der Blue Nose !

Falls de Interesse hast meld dich einfach noch ma 


MfG


----------



## Brandy

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

hey fahre im sommer datum kann ich leider noch nicht genau sagen 10tage nach fuerte und bin ganz heiss auf big-game fischen.
kannst du mir ein paar infos zu ausflügen bzw kosten tackle usw geben.

gruss



BILLFISH schrieb:


> ja immernoch aktuell
> 
> gruß


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



Gunnar 80 schrieb:


> Hi Billfish!! Coole Sache mit dem Lenkdrachen#6! Bin rein zufällig auf eure community gestossen.Hab sehr kurzfristig Fuerteventura gebucht (30.08.-06.09.Costa Calma) und hätte eig. 2Tage schweres Brandungsangeln auf Hai u Rochen geplant-September soll aber doch die perfekte Zeit für Marlin sein..wäre sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir eine bezahlbare Ausfahrt, die sich bezahlt macht, kurzfristig vermitteln könntest(wenn WIRKLICH Marlin da ist!!).Die umständliche Sache mit dem örtlichen Angelschein liegt mir auch schwer im Magen.Nen halben Tag Urlaub in div. Ämtern verplempern, wird meiner Lieben nicht sehr schmecken..hoffe,Du kannst mir behilflich sein,meine zwei Angeltage sinnvoll zu gestalten|rolleyes tight lines



Hi leider hab ich erst heute hier weitergelesen.Schade .das nächste mal PN oder anrufen hier nochmal meine nummer
0034-690942935
gruiß
nico
wenn du mit Booten rausfährst brauchste normalerweise kienen schein

haste was gefangen?


----------



## normalfall

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Da war ich auch schon Hochseeangeln. Ich fand es super.


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*



Ichu schrieb:


> Hallo Billfish,
> 
> ich angele auch gerne auf Fuerte. Bisher immer in der Gegend um Jandia.
> 
> Kannst Du mir bitte Orte nennen, die sich für das von Dir beschriebene Little Big Game vom Ufer aus eignen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ichu


Es gibt sehr viele gute stellen.Machst du nur im süden Urlaub??
oder auch weiter oben?
gruß


----------



## Daiquri

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Fuerteventura*

Da muss ich Dir Recht geben " Hochseeangeln in Norwegen braucht kein Mensch. Da kann ich auch am Rhein angeln.


----------

